# Sweds in Jeddah?



## MichaelaD (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi there!

Are there people from Sweden in Jeddah? and on this Forum? 

My husband is arriving on April 12 and myself some months later. 
Good to get some info and contacts before.

Michaela


----------

